
Mozilla Firefox Start Page - ftuck
http://search.yahoo.com/firefox
======
RossM
Interesting - have Google dropped their funding for Firefox?

~~~
nreece
There's a Google-Firefox search page as well: <http://www.google.com/firefox>

